

Working for Apple isn’t as dreamy as the company’s devices - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/working-for-apple-isnt-as-dreamy-as-the-companys-devices/

======
gwern
The link is better: [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/18/inside-apple-adam-
las...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/18/inside-apple-adam-lashinsky/)

